# Ignition Key problem



## Campbell (Oct 6, 2002)

I have a 87 Sentra that the ignition key won't turn anymore - always before I could shake the key some to get it to turn. Anyone else had this problem? any fixes for this? thanks!!


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Campbell said:


> *I have a 87 Sentra that the ignition key won't turn anymore - always before I could shake the key some to get it to turn. Anyone else had this problem? any fixes for this? thanks!! *


 ***** Try shaking the steering wheel back and forth while you try to turn the key. Otherwise, you either need a new key [worn out] or a new ignition lock assy.


----------



## LittlebittaContact (Oct 12, 2002)

I Would replace the Ignition Lock Cylinder.
Thats Probably your Problem.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

old nissan keys get worn on the sides... alot !!... and the tooth too... better get yourself a new key ASAP !!... or else you be paying to get the lock decoded to make another one !!... if the copy of the key isnt very good... you wont have anychopice but to dismantle a door lock and bring it to a professional key maker (hey i dont remember the name of those ;( duh) to have it decoded to make a brand new key be sure then to make a copy..


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

locksmith !!... now i remember...


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Sometimes the car's key code can be found on a sticker inside the glove box. The B12's had this, but later models don't.


----------



## LittlebittaContact (Oct 12, 2002)

Crazy, I believe he's referring to the Ignition Lock rather that the Door Lock. Same Key but he dosen't refer to problems with the Door.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

LittlebittaContact said:


> *Crazy, I believe he's referring to the Ignition Lock rather that the Door Lock. Same Key but he dosen't refer to problems with the Door. *


 **** What Marty was referring to, is that if you needed to make a new key without an original to copy from, you'd remove one of your doorlock cylinders, to take to a locksmith, to decode. He can make a new key from that code. That would be a last resort though. Most people have an extra key, or the original key code sticker in the glovebox.


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

man, i know what u mean. my key only works on one side no matter how much u work the wheel and its bent!


----------



## Campbell (Oct 6, 2002)

I ended up getting a new (used ) steering column with keys from a junkyard for $60 and bolted it in. It works fine now. thanks


----------

